# Unique accessory request (light)



## gregborkman (Jul 1, 2015)

I have been doing a lot of night shoots lately and I've been using either the flash preview button or having an assistant hold a flash light to model's faces to get focus. However I was wondering if there is something I'm missing from my accessory list that would help me get focus.

If there was such a thing that would light up a scene with a hot-shoe light thats only one when you press half way down to get autofocus-> that would be absolutely ideal. Or if there was some kind of range finder hot-shoe thats good in no light (infrared? nightvision? idk). Someone help me with my laziness with flash lights.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2015)

What about the red AF lamp 'grid' on most Speedlites and the ST-E2? Yongnuo also makes just the red assist lamp (no other functions) although the grid alignment isn't great.


----------



## gregborkman (Jul 1, 2015)

I would definitely use them on my flash if my setup didn't include the phottix odin triggers. I'll look into the Yongnuo but I'm guessing if you're telling me the grid isn't great and one of the topic search hits says its not great...its probably not that great.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2015)

Could you trigger the Phottix transmitter from the PC sync port to free up the hotshoe?


----------



## FTb-n (Jul 1, 2015)

Try the Yongnuo 622c transceiver. These act as both transmitter and remote receiver for off camera flash and allow you to control the remote flash through your camera's menu. It also has the red pattern light built into the transceiver. You can use one alone in your hot shoe as a focus assist lamp.


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 1, 2015)

Which version of the Odin are you using? The Odin II has an AF assist beam...

http://journal.phottix.com/photo-accessory-news/phottix-announces-odin-ii-ttl-trigger/


----------



## Tinky (Jul 1, 2015)

Might the old penlight torch through the viewfinder trick be your best option, assuming you don't mind using MF?


----------



## gregborkman (Jul 5, 2015)

Halfrack said:


> Which version of the Odin are you using? The Odin II has an AF assist beam...
> 
> http://journal.phottix.com/photo-accessory-news/phottix-announces-odin-ii-ttl-trigger/



The original. However I'd purchase this one if I could find it for sale anywhere but I can't? Did it get released yet?


----------

